# Chausson Flash S2 - washing up bowl



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We really prefer to use a plastic washing up bowl in the kitchen sink, in the motorhome. Our new Chausson Flash S2 has a narrow rectangular design of stainless steel sink with a glass lid, and finding a suitably sized washing up bowl has proved difficult. I suspect the sink is similar in other Flash models, and possibly the other Chausson ranges too?

Today we found a bowl that fits perfectly - a food storage box from Ikea - Food Saver 365+ (obviously without using the lid)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40131909

At £5.59 perhaps a tad expensive for a washing up bowl, but it will do the job nicely for us.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Bought ours today, for our new 2011 S2. As you say fits a treat, but now £5.71 - still it does the job well.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ikea*

Hi

These sort of storage boxes are really useful in the van. I use a tall, narrow container as a first aid kit etc and a larger one to keep bottles of oilve oil, cooking oil and so on upright.

I must say that is a novel solution to your sink shape etc. Lakeland seemed to hit a spot with a circular drainer that fits exactly in Swift Group sinks.

Russell


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> Bought ours today, for our new 2011 S2. As you say fits a treat, but now £5.71 - still it does the job well.


Excellent!

A bit of serious inflation to contend with on the price too :lol:

Hope you like your new Flash S2 - we think ours is great. I reckon the layout of the interior is pretty clever - 'quart into a pint pot', comes to mind.


----------

